
Why Nonstop Travel in Personal Pods Has yet to Take Off - larubbio
http://www.npr.org/2015/09/24/440859459/why-nonstop-travel-in-personal-pods-has-yet-to-take-off
======
larubbio
I just wanted to post this since it reminded me of the book "Aramis, or the
Love of Technology"
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aramis,_or_the_Love_of_Technol...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aramis,_or_the_Love_of_Technology))
which I thought was an interesting story of large technology projects, how
they take on a life of their own and why they sometimes fail.

